
Vital – a minimal (8kb) CSS framework for the modern web - jseifer
http://doximity.github.io/vital/
======
bodytaing
I am the author of this framework. Vital was built from the need for a truly
mobile optimized CSS framework. If there are any questions regarding this
framework feel free to ask. Hope you find this framework useful for your
projects.

~~~
brunomiranda
Interesting, as much as I don't think we need yet another CSS framework you
bring up some good points about maintaining and expanding on something like
Bootstrap. Are there plans to release a GEM and/or NPM package?

~~~
bodytaing
A ruby gem and NPM package is in the works. Almost ready for release.

------
fo747
Interesting, do you have any examples of sites built with Vital?

~~~
bodytaing
The Vital site:
[http://doximity.github.io/vital/](http://doximity.github.io/vital/), Doximity
blog: [https://engineering.doximity.com/](https://engineering.doximity.com/),
Doximity: [https://www.doximity.com/](https://www.doximity.com/) \- Internally
we have it deployed to about 10 different applications.

------
k__
Are there any lightweight CSS frameworks with cards?

~~~
bodytaing
If you are referring to a layout that has a card UI like what Pinterest has,
this can be built with almost any grid.

See the "Grid" section of Vital:
[http://doximity.github.io/vital/components/](http://doximity.github.io/vital/components/)

It's just a matter of styling the elements within the grid. I'm working on
adding some layout examples to Vital.

